# Hellcannon and Characters:



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

I was just wondering, if I have a hellcannon, which is a monster and handlers, can it be joined by a character?

On top of this, IF the Hellcannon is joined by a character, would the character thus, as a result of joining the hellcannon be also considered a large target, as the 'large target' rule is one of the umbrella rules and thus transfers to the entire unit.

Finally, in conclusion the character in question would be seen over the top of other units as a result of being a large target if I'm correct?

Also, the unit strength, combined would be 9, so look out sir would also apply?

Let me know what you think, thanks!


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I think this is one of those unique issues that only happen here! I've been thinking about this for the last couple of days since i saw your post hoping others would know!

RAW would suggest that yes characters can join hellcannons. They can join monster units and war machines so should be able to join the hellcannon. The character would never be affected by a misfire roll

The large target is the tricky issue, but as like magic resistance, LT is an umbrella rule so yes the character should also be counted as such. If hes considered a LT he can see over intervening troops

I cant remember the Lo Sir rule off hand so will not comment.

right I'm off to mount my Tzeentch sorcerer lord on a hellcannon!


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

No "Look out sir!" for your character just so you know. BRB says you get LoS! if the unit consists of at least 5 RnF models. It doesn't depend on unit strenght and the cannon is not a RnF model so that won't do.

And yes, the unit the character joins is a LT so it naturally he is one himself, at least for the enemy. However I don't think he gains the benefit of being a LT as his ranged attacks uses his own LoS not the cannon (which really is the only large thing nearby).
But i'm not sure of this. It's just that I think it makes sense this way. Because he is not a large target, but the unit he joins is. And the opponent shoot at the unit, while the character does not shoot like the unit.


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

lol well the rules are not perfect but i would alow it in my games, i can just see a crazy chaos guy standing on the cannon pointing out were to fire next..lol, and as far as shooting he would be randimised like all shots to warmachien and crew 1-4 machine 5-6 crew. but then you would have to take shots to the crew indavidulay as shooting a unit of less the 5 guys. so if the crew took 4 shots one would go to the charicter.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Well yeah, it's a bit ambiguious as to his LoS. Characters always uses their own LoS in units when using their own abilities, but he do "count" as a part of the crew. So maybe he could see over his soldiers if he rides the cannon. I'm still gonna say no due to RaW (and arguably RaI) but just ask what your opponent thinks. It's not like it's rules abuse. And not something remarkably cheesy. And if you had modelled your character to ride the cannon I would let you do it. Just cause it's cool.


----------

